# spelling



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

Just wondering, it seems to be the "in thing" to do lately to purposely spell words wrong or shorten words. Can anyone explain this to me, what is so difficult in typing complete words and sentences?? Am I being an old prude?? :lol:


----------



## Simple (Mar 13, 2006)

We try to always spell correctly but may not always


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 13, 2006)

Wat u mean?


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

not talking about spelling mistakes, that happens to all of us, i mean that people type and they mean to miss out letters in words. there are a couple of threads on here that i could point you to, but don't want to risk pointing people out etc.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 13, 2006)

i figured that it was young blood new to the site, spending all their money on snakes, and not enough on education.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2006)

Its an artifact of SMS and computers. For the first time in history large numbers of people are communicating instantly via the written language and lots of people that shortcut.. English is a living language and changes over time but if SMS and chat sites continue to be popular then the written language in twenty years will be as different to today’s English as Shakespearean English. Not much you can do about it.

Anyhow I'm of 2 c my gf b4 she starts cing other ppl


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

maybe.... lol. i did kinda think that it wa the younger ones, now i'm just making myelf sound old...


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 13, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> Its an artifact of SMS and computers. For the first time in history large numbers of people are communicating instantly via the written language. English is a living language and changes over time but if SMS and chat sites continue to be popular then the written language in twenty years will be as different to today’s English as Shakespearean English. Not much you can do about it



Nonsense, its "cos" of rap music :wink:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 13, 2006)

Mel, if they are deliberately writing in "mobile-phone speak", and deliberately ignoring common punctuation, such as full stops and commas which help us to understand a piece of writing, then I deliberately avoid reading whatever it is they have written. 

This is a forum, not a text message and people should make an attempt to be as coherent and understandable as possible.


----------



## redline (Mar 13, 2006)

damm i have a list for all the word in sms. Have 2 find it


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> Nonsense, its "cos" of rap music :wink:


 Actually rap was one of the first word shortened, they dropped the leading c :wink: 

Its a joke joyce, no flames pls


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2006)

redline said:


> damm i have a list for all the word in sms. Have 2 find it



http://sites.ninemsn.com.au/minisite/web2sms/help/smsdict.asp


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2006)

redline said:


> damm i have a list for all the word in sms. Have 2 find it


and again with rules
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texting_language


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 13, 2006)

Yikes, I agree with the lily!

I was hungry earlier, I asked the fridge what it had for me, I wonderdered why it was silent, then opened it and exclaimed "OICURMT".

I think there is something to be said for communicating clearly. Quite often, people use acronyms because they're too lazy to type the whole word, which means that people reading it either don't understand what was said or they have to ask before they do, which means more time is spent on an explanation than was saved by the short cut anyway. Sloppy typing causes the same problem, it's a bit like trying to communicate with someone vocally, but having difficulty because they slur most words. For some reason it's still (generally) considered "bad" to slur your words when speaking, but it's considered okay to be sloppy when you type. I believe that out of respect for whoever you are wanting to communicate with, you should use language as correctly and clearly as possible, I certainly do my best to use language as well as I can, some appreciate it while ironically, others are offended by it! It's sad to see our language decaying. Typoes are understandable and it would be unreasonable to expect everyone to have brilliant vocabularies, spelling and expertise in grammar, but wanton use of abreviations and acronyms is most selfish, especially when it is expected that many people will be reading what you've written.

Okay, call me an old prude too, soz.


----------



## Retic (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree, it annoys the whatsit out of me, sometimes posts are almost impossible to follow because every word is shortened or substituted by a number.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 13, 2006)

It shytes me like mad. 
I especially hate it when people do it when they're having a go at me for something in chat/forums. If they're going to tell me off- the least they can do is do it properly in (relatively) proper english. 
Or when their post is full of grammatical and spelling mistakes and they're trying to act like they're highly educated (read: Smartypants). 
I figure if they're going to be throwing stones at me- they should make sure their house isn't made of glass, if I'm going to write a scathing comment in a forum etc, I will make sure I am as correct as I can be, so I don't look like an uneducated fool in the post. 
And SMS type shortenings make me mad when you're trying to have a decent conversation.


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

well I am glad that it is not just me who has difficulty understanding it. I couldn't even be bothered with the link to rules on their language rules.
I can understand it when it is sms as their are limitations to the space allowed per message, however there is no such limit on this forum. 

Sadji, you and I can be old prudes together!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

newtosnakes said:


> maybe.... lol.
> 
> 
> > Isn't lol an abreviation Of Laugh Out Loud?
> > Dosen't that now mean you do the same as what you are complaining about? :wink:


----------



## Retic (Mar 13, 2006)

I think somethings are acceptable but not every second word.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2006)

* 4 thOs ppl hu R havN trouble w d nu spk go 2 DIS site & chek out d transl8r
http://www.transl8it.com/cgi-win/index.pl Link fixed



* for those people who are having trouble with the new speak go to this site and check out the translator


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 13, 2006)

sdaji your an old prude


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

Please let's don't let this get into a slinging match. LOL is a well known abbreviation that most people understand without having to spend time in an attempt to translate certain posts. 

sms is also an abbreviation of "short messaging service" so we should also eliminate that from out forum posts by your logic. As is BHP, GTP, do I need to continue. My issue is when letters and punctuation are deliberately missed in an effort to unnecessarily abbreviate words.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2006)

Now I'm just being evil :twisted: 

Aussiez aL lt us rejoice,
4 we R yung & frE;
Weve golden soil & wealth 4 toil,
Our om iz girt by sea;
Our land abounds n natuR's gifts
Of bUtE :-$$$ & rare;
n history's pg, lt evry stage
Advance Australia fair!


----------



## reptililian (Mar 13, 2006)

"Pls ltez don let dis gt in2 a slingng mtch. LOLs a well nown abrevatn dat mst ppl undastnd wtht havng 2 spnd time in an attmp2 trnslt crtn psts"

:lol: just incase anyone was having trouble deciphering you, Mel! :wink:

Fuscus, you're cheeky :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

newtosnakes said:


> Just wondering, it seems to be the "in thing" to do lately to purposely spell words wrong or shorten words. Can anyone explain this to me, what is so difficult in typing complete words and sentences?? Am I being an old prude?? :lol:



All im saying is your contridicting yourself :roll: 
Im not looking for a slinging match just thought i would point it out :wink:


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> Now I'm just being evil :twisted:
> 
> Aussiez aL lt us rejoice,
> 4 we R yung & frE;
> ...



Fuscus, you missed the last line, can't leave it how it should be...:lol:


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

lily, i didn't even recognise my own post when you "translated" it.


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

no, not a fight, just a point of interest from my side anyway.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah 4 shor MrMgc sept did 1s a fun1!!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 13, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Yeah 4 shor MrMgc sept did 1s a fun1!!



I bet you have one of those fancy number plates on your car???? :wink:


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

lily, you crack me up!!


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 13, 2006)

WTH
If u can read & understand it who cares????????? Not me as i use this slang all the time .
Not all a yo was bought up wid propa gramma :twisted: c'mon ppl :evil:


----------



## Retic (Mar 13, 2006)

Can't say I see any evidence of any fighting, at least I can't understand it if there is.


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 13, 2006)

jnglgrl said:


> WTH
> If u can read & understand it who cares????????? Not me as i use this slang all the time .
> Not all a yo was bought up wid propa gramma :twisted: c'mon ppl :evil:



I think the point is that we can't all read and understand it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

I think maybe it was a joke!

I bet there is not one person here who can honestly say that they haven't used slang when using a computer, Sometimes i use the letter "U" instead of "You", "R" instead of "Are".
I agree when you write like this: mY nAmEz yAyO 'n' I KeEp SnAkEz it is annoying and just plain silly but i don't think the occassional abreviation is all that bad.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 13, 2006)

hehe i got told off for using bad grammer and spelling  was this post created bout me


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 13, 2006)

newtosnakes said:


> I think the point is that we can't all read and understand it...



Then ppl should ask just as i have done and now i understand


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 14, 2006)

I read somewhere that when reading the human eye reads the first and last letters (someone correct me if I'm wrong), and it doesn't matter what order the letters are in between, if the first and last letters are in the right place, you'll read it normally. 

I can't remember where I saw that. 

I guess I am old school in that I am grateful for my education, and I attempt to appear at all times like I am somewhat intelligent. Admittedly, I can be as nutty as the next person, but I will be a nut as eloquently as possible *giggle*.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 14, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I read somewhere that when reading the human eye reads the first and last letters (someone correct me if I'm wrong), and it doesn't matter what order the letters are in between, if the first and last letters are in the right place, you'll read it normally.
> 
> I can't remember where I saw that.
> 
> I guess I am old school in that I am grateful for my education, and I attempt to appear at all times like I am somewhat intelligent. Admittedly, I can be as nutty as the next person, but I will be a nut as eloquently as possible *giggle*.



no u are correct if i can find were i read that i will post it up here. It was a study done in a university in england.


----------



## reptililian (Mar 14, 2006)

An eloquent nut! I love it! I've read the same thing, about the first and last letter being the crucial ones. Remember that hilarious and oh so risque "French Connection U.K." thing?


----------



## wombat (Mar 14, 2006)

Some of the posts on APS are from school kids. Sometimes I shake my head and wonder how they ever pass their English tests.


----------



## westaussie (Mar 14, 2006)

I understood the first few posts in this thread, but then I started to get lost. Maybe I better go back to school and re-learn English. It's been a long time since I was taught and it seems that the rules have changed ! No wonder nobody understands me, (it's not the alcohol).


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 14, 2006)

reptililian said:


> ... I've read the same thing, about the first and last letter being the crucial ones...



Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, olny taht the frist and lsat ltteres are at the rghit pcleas. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by ilstef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## FAY (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, I must be an old fuddy duddy, as it drives me nuts when people write posts like the one above by Fuscus!
Like what has been said, this site is not a mobile phone!!!
:roll:


----------



## KathandStu (Mar 14, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Mel, if they are deliberately writing in "mobile-phone speak", and deliberately ignoring common punctuation, such as full stops and commas which help us to understand a piece of writing, then I deliberately avoid reading whatever it is they have written.
> 
> This is a forum, not a text message and people should make an attempt to be as coherent and understandable as possible.



I'm with you Lily. I generally just skip over the posts with too much word substitution. It's each person's choice to type out a post how they want to, as long as they understand that if they use the SMS language then less people are going to take the time to read their post or take it as seriously. Contrary to popular belief, typing in l33t or sms speak is *not* the way to look cool, it just makes one look somewhat lazy. 

Having said that I went through a phase of using single letter substitutions (U, R etc.) when I first started going online (at age 12!) so I guess it's pretty common & hopefully most people get over it soon enough.


----------



## Tristis (Mar 14, 2006)

you dont need to know how to spell try and read this


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 14, 2006)

huh, what did everyone say.?


----------



## Slateman (Mar 14, 2006)

I better shut up here


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 14, 2006)

your a trendsetter slatey


----------



## dee4 (Mar 14, 2006)

> I better shut up here



About time you showed up, they have been bagging your *SLATEMAN ENGLISH*. "Laugh out loud"

I think they are just jealous.


----------



## Retic (Mar 14, 2006)

You have a very good excuse, English is your second language, it's when English is alledgedly the first language we have a problem :lol: 



Slateman said:


> I better shut up here


----------



## Oliver (Mar 14, 2006)

Communication is a tricky one. 
Because your using works to communicate and idea or a picture, there is always some clarity lost between what you think and what you say and what the other person interprets. 
When your using written language to share your view with others, I think that the focus should be on the person your communication to - so that they can understand what your saying or describing. I agree with earlier sentiments that using language others can’t understand is selfish and unhelpful for all parties involved. 

I believe that SMS and those shortcuts are quite acceptable, because it’s a different kind of communication. It is less about descriptions and ideas, and you are often talking to others that you know quite well.

I think you need to differentiate the two and use the appropriate language for the appropriate forum.
But keep on posting and sharing yourself with the herp world, (so long as we understand what your saying).


----------



## instar (Mar 14, 2006)

I find deliberate shortening of any word ending in the the letter "g" , "runnin" ,"shoppin" etc very "annoyin" !


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 14, 2006)

DUd3 pH34R l33t sp34k! I owNZOR joo!!!!!1!!!one!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Mar 14, 2006)

Slateman said:


> I better shut up here



Slateman, you keep right on talking! I love your english!


----------



## Retic (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes agreed but taking it one step further I also hate the habit of abbreviating almost any word by putting 'ie' or "o" on the end eg ambo, firies, towies, hatchies etc and have even seen snakes like cornsnakes referred to as cornies. I guess like a few people have said I am old school and just like English to be English :lol: 



instar said:


> I find deliberate shortening of any word ending in the the letter "g" , "runnin" ,"shoppin" etc very "annoyin" !


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree with the older generation. My niece does it all the time and it URINATES me right off. It comes down to laziness. If people want to do it that's fine, but do it on your mobile's and not in a forum. A lot of people do not understand have the abreviations so have the courtesy to type, what would it be, an extra letter here and an extra letter there.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks to you all for tolerance.

By the way, I can't understand this shorten internet English at all. so when the post apeer, I skip the post. Werry hard for me to read.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 14, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, olny taht the frist and lsat ltteres are at the rghit pcleas. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by ilstef, but the wrod as a wlohe.




U found it for me


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 14, 2006)

And i look at it this way, if u get annoyed by ppl (like me) shortening words in forums, than dont read the posts by ppl (like me) simple as that.  
(note the smile, im not being bitchy)


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 14, 2006)

What happened there then ? looks like ive been re-directed to the "Victor Meldrew Appreciation society" site !
:wink:


----------



## instar (Mar 14, 2006)

for your endless amusement

http://ssshotaru.homestead.com/files/aolertranslator.html

first post translated



> JUST WOND3RNG IT SEMS 2 B TEH IN THNG 2 DO LAETLY 2 PURPOS3LY SP3L WORDS WRONG OR SHORT3N WORDS1!!11 WTF CAN ANYONE EXPLANE THIS 2 ME WUT IS SO DIFICULT IN TYPNG COMPLETA WORDS AND SANTANC3S??!???!??!??!? LOL M I BNG AN OLD PRUDE??!!?!!!??!?! OMG WTF LOL


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 14, 2006)

It annoys the hell out of me as well. I dont have time for it and i dont think it's cool at all. I especially can't stand "Dis" instead of "This".

When i read a post where the spelling is perfect i immediately assume that the person who wrote it is intelligent and takes pride in their spelling, and i respect that.

When i read a post where the spelling is all shortened i immediately assume that the person who wrote it is very lazy and has no pride, and i disrespect that.

I like the English language and i have always enjoyed writing words properly. I even quickly check over my spelling before i hit SUBMIT because i don't wan't to be mistaken for one of those lazy people.


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 14, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> What happened there then ? looks like ive been re-directed to the "Victor Meldrew Appreciation society" site !
> :wink:



Victor Meldrew?? No idea who that is. Is he a UK celebrity?


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 14, 2006)

He's from the UK comedy "One Foot in the Grave". Victor is played by Richard Wilson, i believe.


----------



## Retic (Mar 14, 2006)

That's right, very well known over here but on the very unfashionable ABC so most probably wouldn't know of him :lol: 



serpenttongue said:


> He's from the UK comedy "One Foot in the Grave". Victor is played by Richard Wilson, i believe.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 14, 2006)

he's an OAP.....that complains about everything !





sorry i just think youre all being a bit petty ! Im sure there must be more interesting things to talk about.
If i can't decipher the words that someones typed/written in a post........i don't read em !......&lt;- oww look i shortened a word ! Wheres the grammer police ?


----------



## thals (Mar 15, 2006)

instar said:


> for your endless amusement
> 
> http://ssshotaru.homestead.com/files/aolertranslator.html
> 
> ...



Very amusing link Inny  That translator does a very good job of typifying a 12 year old's internet manner


----------



## SnakesRUs (Mar 15, 2006)

I am with you in 100%. They teach english and spelling in schools for a reason. Though after discussing this with my teenage sister she politley informed me that if it wasnt for the phone companies this wouldnt be such a problem. Apparently the phone companies only let a certain amount of letters per SMS and they charge for each one. I promptly told her that is utter crap her generation is just straight out lazy.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 15, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> sorry i just think youre all being a bit petty ! Im sure there must be more interesting things to talk about.
> If i can't decipher the words that someones typed/written in a post........i don't read em !......&lt;- oww look i shortened a word ! Wheres the grammer police ?



That's for being being petty too 

Okay, here he is:






Actually, your grammar was quite sound, it was your punctuation and spelling which were not. You can shorten many words quite acceptably, but if you want to shorten "them", you need an apostrophe. "Kill 'em all!" 

i should be capitalised, you needed an apostrophe in 'someones' (or you could have said "someone has"), oww isn't a word and there is no e in grammar


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 15, 2006)

hey.......you pick on me and the penguin gets it !!



:twisted:


----------



## FAY (Mar 15, 2006)

> When i read a post where the spelling is perfect i immediately assume that the person who wrote it is intelligent and takes pride in their spelling, and i respect that.


Here, here Serpenttongue............my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Slateman (Mar 15, 2006)

serpenttongue said:


> It annoys the hell out of me as well. I dont have time for it and i dont think it's cool at all. I especially can't stand "Dis" instead of "This".
> 
> When i read a post where the spelling is perfect i immediately assume that the person who wrote it is intelligent and takes pride in their spelling, and i respect that.
> 
> ...



And when I read that type of perfect post, I GET Jeleous.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 15, 2006)

there is a huge difference between someone who is lazy, and someone who uses two different languages slatey.....


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 15, 2006)

and just going off what you said ST, i don't think its lazy, i ahve always thought that they were about 15 years old, so i don't bother reading it. Maybe i might miss important information one day, who knows.


----------



## newtosnakes (Mar 15, 2006)

Can I just clarify the reasoning behind my original post, I was not trying to take a swipe at accidental spelling errors or shortening of occasional words (eg LOL, ppl) I was however discussing the fact that it makes it very time consuming and difficult to read and take seriously posts from members where it is entirely different from English. I have no desire to translate a post where the member is requesting help or giving advise. There was no intention of ridiculing anybody or saying that all entries were expected to be perfectly spelt and gramatically correct, however a slight effort would be appreciated.

As for SMS's being charged per letter, that is false. Yes there is a limit to the length of the sms but you are charged the same amount regardless of if you write "helo hw r u" or "hello, how are you?" Charges are per message not content.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 15, 2006)

you forget that this aps, no thread can keep on track with out it turning to swipes at ppl.


----------



## lutzd (Mar 15, 2006)

Soooo... are you saying that this doesn't happen on other sites?


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 15, 2006)

depends on the site


----------



## lutzd (Mar 15, 2006)

So it does happen on other sites, not just APS? Thought so!  Mind you, I'm not criticising your statement [too much]. Just wish it didn't happen here! Would LOVE to know how to stop it!


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 15, 2006)

no what i am saying is it happens on 75% of sites. There is a reptile site i visit which will remain silent so i don't break any rules where there is a age limit to join, and because of that the fighting and swipes isn't as much as it is on here. And arguements are conducted in a calm way.

imo aps has too much of a personailty clash and it will never change because of it. Yes it is a shame, but such is life.


----------



## chameleon (Mar 15, 2006)

i dont use capitals because of laziness...
is that why everyone ignores me?


----------



## lutzd (Mar 15, 2006)

Fair comment [mostly]. However, looking back on some of the major arguments that have gone on here, a fair few are from "adults". However, as we welcome "newbies" here as well as the more experienced, it would be very unfair to limit members based on age. Maybe we should take a harder line with people who take "swipes at ppl". We _do_ act when it crops up, but it's very difficult to control peoples emotions. 

Of course, if we _did_ take a harder line we'd be accused of being nazis! I've found that you can't win, no matter what approach you take, and as we have so many members, it would be impossible to keep everyone happy! 

If anyone has any suggestions as to how to handle this better we'd be very pleased to hear from them by PM. All serious suggestions would be discussed by the mods.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 15, 2006)

Healthy debate is good for everyone. If we all just agreed with each other it would be pretty darn boring. 

Its when it becomes a personal attack that it goes too far. People should be allowed to speak their opinions without being derogatory or insulting to others- I believe if someone has a personal problem with me, or my opinions, then they can pm me, but they'll be warned if they insult me, or call me names then they will be ignored. If I disagree with someone I will do so civilly, I don't have to resort to name calling and the like. 

I think this forum is (from what I've read so far) much more civil than other forums I've been on.

And for the record I agree with 'NewtoSnakes' about the intent of the post- call me old school too- but I agree!


----------



## chameleon (Mar 15, 2006)

give me their addresses lutzd


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 15, 2006)

I've found on other forums if _members_ take a harder line on those with annoying spelling habits the problems seem to go away rather quickly. Tell the person how stupid they come across when they make posts that contain ridiculous abbreviations, don't answer their questions, give them a link to a website that will help them gain a better grasp of the english language and how to use it correctly.Actually, if I could be bothered I'd post that link now, I'm sure some members could use it.tHatS wat i wuD do to teh kiDz aNyWaYz..... :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 15, 2006)

chameleon said:


> give me their addresses lutzd



you have it already :wink:


----------



## Greebo (Mar 16, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> you forget that this aps, no thread can keep on track with out it turning to swipes at ppl.





Isn't that very statement a swipe at ppl on APS? :lol:


----------

